
Google is making its own tablet, & in 6 months, you can buy it - mjfern
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/19/google-is-making-its-own-tablet-in-6-months-you-can-buy-it/
======
esrauch
It seems odd that they ignore the fact that Nook and Kindle Fire are Android
tablets, though I suppose they are only considering tablets that have explicit
Android branding.

